# Help! My pigeon flew away!



## Gaudia (Oct 15, 2015)

4 months ago, I took in two baby pigeon, they were about 14 days old. One of them escaped out of a window. I left all the windows open, so she can come back. But what if she doesn't? What should I do with the other one? He's very social, and he think I'm his mate, but will he be lonely without a fellow pigeon? 
I really need some help with this one, I'm in tears and don't know what to do.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

Look around for him. He may have not gone too far and must be perched on some roof or building, searching for home. Pigeon like companion , other one will need a mate at some point.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Go outside and call her the way you normally call to her when it is feeding time and bring seed and bring her nest mate. Do or bring with you anything that she would have remembered.*


----------



## monkeesue (Nov 15, 2015)

If you've been feeding her for 4 months now then I'm thinking she's going to depend on you for food and will be looking to come home soon. My pigeon flew off a month after I got her, she was young but I'm not sure exact age. Anyway she was gone overnight and when she came back around noon the next day it looked like she was having problems figuring out how to land. As far as I know that was the first time she had gone that high in her flight but she seemed confused. Once she figured it out she was fine. I stayed outside all day looking for her and before she landed she did a fly by about an hour before she finally came down. Just keep your eyes on the sky and hopefully your pigeon will fly by soon. Make sure she can see you and her mate and make any sounds she is familiar with. Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed for you that she is home soon.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Go out and look for her, but I would not take the other bird with you. Not unless you have it in a cage, and I don't think you want to cart a cage around while looking for your lost pigeon. You don't want to risk losing your other bird while searching for the one that is already lost. I agree go and look bring seed, call for her, and keep looking. Go beyond the direct area of your home and keep it up. Leave windows open while you are there to supervise so if the one pigeon in your home calls for the one outside it will hear it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Whatever you do don't release the one you have, and yes, if the one that is lost does not come back after a few months you should consider a new mate.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Gaudia said:


> 4 months ago, I took in two baby pigeon, they were about 14 days old. One of them escaped out of a window. I left all the windows open, so she can come back. But what if she doesn't? What should I do with the other one? He's very social, and he think I'm his mate, but will he be lonely without a fellow pigeon?
> I really need some help with this one, I'm in tears and don't know what to do.


If you are keeping it as a pet then yes get another pigeon. A hen. That way if youre bird is a hen too they can get on together better than two males. If you're bird is male then that is fine too, but eggs would have to be replaced with fakes.


----------

